# Help!!



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Ok i'm in dire straits. The hydraulic pump on my 70's model JD 2520 locked up and snapped the coupler from the crank pulley to the pump, and the dealer says it's obsolete now doesn't even show it on the computer anymore. Can anyone give me heads up on a salvage yard that I might try to find one. The tractor is pretty much worthless without this part. Any replies would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

All states has a couple of 2520's...

https://www.tractorpartsasap.com/John-Deere-Salvage-s/52423.htm

You could also check with this place, they are not too far from me.

http://greenspringtractor.com/


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

You beat me to the Greenspring plug.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Nyssa Tractor & Implement

(541) 372-4020

3212 Hwy 201

Nyssa, Oregon 97913

Call, stop by or email us directly!


Gary Sparks - [email protected]
Steven Sparks - [email protected]
Judy Sparks - [email protected]
Robert Hardin - [email protected]
Ginna Kuenzli - [email protected]
Norm Beall Jr. - [email protected]


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

According to what I just looked up Deere Country Adamstown,PA has your parts on the shelf and from what I read it is available from the parts depot also . But maybe I'm looking up the wrong part.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Thanks to every one! I found one this morning, what a relief.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

JD, like many others will from time to time let parts slide into oblivion unless they have enough requests to order a batch, or perhaps it's gone aftermarket. Now depending on if it was made by deere or an outside vendor, once you get that dreaded "obsolete" you can request either a copy of the original blueprint or the name of the last vendor who made it, this takes a bit of time as it needs approval from the crystal palace. I've done this before and was lucky enough the last vendor had one laying around. Just some FYI for those of you left scratching your head after a visit to JD parts.


----------

